# N scale accessories



## Big_Ragu (Oct 21, 2019)

Does any one know where I can purchase a good selection of n scale accessories, such as buildings? I go to train shows in my area and there is very little n scale, even the Walther’s magazine as very little.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Try Ebay. I found a lot on there.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Google "n scale buildings". You'll find quite a selection of places to buy.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

You could even try Amazon. I have picked up several N scale Kato track packages, a trainset and a locomotive, and that nice Walther's Cornerstone Union Station from Amazon, plus some N scale books as well. Prices were good, delivery was quick, and I never once got back-ordered.


----------



## Big_Ragu (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you, I’ll look into it.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There are two recent threads on this subject on this forum: 

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=183046

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=183640

Try those.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-scale accessories*



Big_Ragu said:


> Does any one know where I can purchase a good selection of n scale accessories, such as buildings? I go to train shows in my area and there is very little n scale, even the Walther’s magazine as very little.


Big_Ragu;

You can buy most anything N-scale (or whatever scale) from www.modeltrainstuff.com My Walthers catalog has entire sections devoted to N-scale structures, signals, vehicles, and people.
The pdf below lists the N-scale houses I looked up for another member. ("gimme30") Mind you this list of 32 homes is restricted to residential buildings that either are, or can pass for, American prototype houses. If you want industrial structures, that's a whole different, and very much bigger category. 
And don't overlook scratchbuilding as a source for structures and other accessories. Contrary to the opinion of a few of the folks modeling in larger scales, scratchbuilding is perfectly possible in N-scale.  You can see some examples of scratchbuilt N-scale structures in the photos attached to one of the threads GNfan posted links to. There are many more in our "Structures" section here on the forum.
Scratchbuilding is also a whole lot cheaper than buying all kits, or pre-made products. 

good luck, have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment N-scale houses.pdf


----------



## USAPlastic (Nov 20, 2018)

allscaleminiatures.com just launched a new website with a bunch of little n scale detail parts and more parts are being added all the time.


----------

